# Anyone do modeling with 3d printers?



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I've been searching for some unique 1:160 scale vehicles, heavy equipment, etc. and have come across some sources that use 3d printing to create 1:160 scale props.

Do any of you use this technology? You can buy a 3d printer that is fairly affordable, but then you either need to be a 3d CAD expert, or also invest in a 3D scanner, assuming you have a prop you want to mimic.

It would be great to be able to "build" your own props, but 1) I've no clue how to use CAD programs, and 2) I don't have props to mimic.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

It seems like a lot of folks have tried something in this area. I've seen projects posted and so forth. Some results seems quite good. In others the resolution is a bit down. I think it depends on what you are after. In my case I found a free cad drawing a locomotive shell, rescaled it to o-scale and broke it up using some free software (tinkercad) ... and uploaded it to shapeways and had the pieces printed. The results were certainly good enough but I realized I'd forgot something (make some kind of mount points although I guess I could have just glued it). Anyway I realized I need to go through multiple printings and decided it was too pricey. I then switched gears and made a kind of representation of a train diesel engine, printed it -- and put it up in the shapeways library for other to print at cost. two people printed but I think there are other engines now of better detail and accuracy.

well that was all fun but I realized that I'd probably have to buy much better software and maybe a printer, and I didn't really have the interest to continue at that time. I still have the general interest though.

Here's some other examples I'm familiar with in O






3D Prints for my Train Layout


Mark DiVecchio's O-Gauge Train Layouts




www.silogic.com


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes, this has been discussed many times, most recently here: Shapeways and 3D printing

I have an AnyCubic Photon SLA printer, which uses a UV light to cure a liquid resin into a designated shape. It's capable of very fine details, and doesn't have the "layer lines" that FDM printers often leave. The downside is that there is a significant amount of post print processing required (although I have a second device that neatly handles most of that), and fewer options for what material you want to print in. Price is something of a barrier to entry, but they're getting better and cheaper all the time (the Photon now costs about 2/3 what I paid for mine, with the improved Photon S now offered at the original price point).

There are lots of available files out there for download -- and some of them are even free. Just for that alone, it can be worth the price of entry (I also paint miniature figures for a hobby, and the printer AND washer / finisher have already paid for themselves in that respect).

However, knowing something about 3D design helps, especially in correcting models that you didn't create yourself. Remember, though, no one is born knowing how to 3D model. You have to learn how to do it. It requires a bit to acquire a basic skill set, but once you do you can model progressively more complex items. It does take a fair bit of processing power and time to make something like a locomotive shell, though. I'm gradually getting better at building my own models -- and I generally use it for things like signs and other scenery details that are expensive in quantity. A stop sign if a fairly simple shape -- you can make a printable model in 15 minutes. A vehicle takes longer, and requires a higher skill level, but sometimes this is a good option if there is no commercial source. 

It's definitely something I think will become a bigger part of the hobby in the future. At the very least, it's part of a "scratchbuilding" tool kit that allows us to get exactly what we want for our layouts.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Thanks for that!

I'm contemplating a river scene along the Ohio River, either coal mine or a steel mill, and was looking for N scale tug boats and barges. I came across a guy on eBay who appears to have modeled decent looking 1:160 scale barges and tug boats that are all "waterline" models. I ordered a few, then the gears in my head started spinning...


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Start by looking at shapeways, thingyverse and craftcloud. These are the three main resources I use. I have found there is a handful of decent and free software for 3d design, but I hadn't gotten into that side much yet. 

Thingyverse is a respiratory of 3d designs. Basically people create cool stuff and upload their designs. It's free and you can download the files. You can then upload them to craftcloud and scale them and have them printed and shipped to you. Keep in mind that some designs may not scale down well for printing. Especially at 160th scale. But many do fine. 

Shapeways is similar in that it has designs and printing available. You can also upload your own or something from thingyverse. 

My initial adventure into this was to recreate an obsolete part for a 36 Plymouth that was unavailable on the market. It's is for train modeling is new to me, but I have ordered a handful of items that aren't available elsewhere. 

I think it opens up a whole new world of possibilities for modelers, restorers and the like. Just about anything is possible. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

JeffHurl said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> I'm contemplating a river scene along the Ohio River, either coal mine or a steel mill, and was looking for N scale tug boats and barges. I came across a guy on eBay who appears to have modeled decent looking 1:160 scale barges and tug boats that are all "waterline" models. I ordered a few, then the gears in my head started spinning...


Boats are a special problem in model railroading, because they are really big. A decent sized ocean going freighter is 5+ FEET long in HO scale. People will often model these at a reduced scale to save space. Again, this is extremely easy to do with 3D printing: just scale down your model a little.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Yeah, an aircraft carrier would be somewhere around 7 feet long in n scale!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

A good 3D program, is Fusion 360. They have a hobby license which allows you to use it for free.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> Yeah, an aircraft carrier would be somewhere around 7 feet long in n scale!


I imagine that would need a huge turning radius..... 🤣


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

a FDM printer [filament] is often good enough for HO models, but for N scale details you might be better off with a SLA [resin] printer as the detail can be better .. prices are higher, and print area is usually smaller ..


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Pushers that move barges on rivers won't be too big in N scale. They are a little longer than 30', so a little over 2.25 inches. I ordered a couple of those and six 50' barges.

I'll have 2 boats pushing 3 barges each. So each set will be about 13.5 inches long. I'm planning the river to be about 15 inches wide, which I think would equate to 200+ feet in real life. That's a little wider than the tight spots on the gulf intercoastal waterway, so not too narrow for barges in both directions, but still narrow enough for a 16" long bridge to span it.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I do not 3-D print myself, but have bought several 3-D printed models of various vehicles for my 0-Gauge layout, all from Shapeways, and posted about it on the O-Guage forum here on MTF. I have three 1:48 scale 3-D printed tanks that worked out very well. I tried one 3D printed car, which did not work out that well. You can read about it on this posting, done about a month ago.








Automobiles, Trucks and Buses for O-Gauge for March 19...







www.modeltrainforum.com





A posting about what happened with my "Plan B" described in that posting is on the current top page of the O-Gauge forum. 

I think that 3-D printed construction equipment in 1:160 scale might work well on an N-Gauge layout, although the only way to know for sure is to try. I doubt 3-D printed cars would, for the same reasons they did not work on O-Scale.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I have a few cars on order actually. The pics look pretty good, but we will see soon enough I suppose

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

I would like to 3D print people in specific poses and clothes for vignettes. Is there any software that makes that easy?


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I don't know about easy, but I'm sure it can be done. Check the sites I listed previously, you might find someone on those willing to help you out

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

i don't know about software -- but there are plenty of folks selling 3d printed figurines in various scales. but i don't think it's cost effective against the mass produced variety.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Severn said:


> i don't know about software -- but there are plenty of folks selling 3d printed figurines in various scales. but i don't think it's cost effective against the mass produced variety.


Probably not, but just a few custom figures would really go along way in creating a specific look or theme. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Severn said:


> i don't know about software -- but there are plenty of folks selling 3d printed figurines in various scales. but i don't think it's cost effective against the mass produced variety.


It is if you print them yourself.

Moreover, you can edit the STL files to create custom poses... mu h easier than creating a human figure from scratch.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

I want to get a 3D printer specifically to make the catenaries for my PRR layout and purchasing the 3D printer and making my own catenaries will more than pay for itself and save me money not including the other items I would probably make. I would suggest joining some of the 3D model train groups on Facebook and browse them for a bit. I've been doing it for a month or two now and have gotten tons of ideas...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

afboundguy said:


> I want to get a 3D printer specifically to make the catenaries for my PRR layout and purchasing the 3D printer and making my own catenaries will more than pay for itself and save me money not including the other items I would probably make. I would suggest joining some of the 3D model train groups on Facebook and browse them for a bit. I've been doing it for a month or two now and have gotten tons of ideas...


I assume you mean the poles? That's exactly the kind of repetitive detail that 3D printers excel at. Purchasing them commercially would cost a ton.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

N Scale Catenary by JPGO


Catenary system at N scale with installation template




www.thingiverse.com





There are several on there. I thought of this too since we are running the bullet train. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

An FDM printer will have trouble with poles, you would need to print them laying down. The thin rods holding the wire will be next to impossible. I tried printing a crossing signal and everything was to thin and needed more filament in supports than in the actual item. what did print very nice were buildings, a re-railer ramp and some rollers to make stones! (HO)


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Lemonhawk said:


> An FDM printer will have trouble with poles, you would need to print them laying down. The thin rods holding the wire will be next to impossible. I tried printing a crossing signal and everything was to thin and needed more filament in supports than in the actual item. what did print very nice were buildings, a re-railer ramp and some rollers to make stones! (HO)


What printer are you using?

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Anet A6, from a kit approximately 3 years old, at least. At the time there was a lot of support for building it and printing improvements, there still is on facebook. Building your own kit has some advantages in that your familiar with how to take it apart and fix things. this is a copy a Prussia printer. As an electrical Engine (now retired) I have mainly worked with control systems and in general software controlled. The printer is a marvel of controls with open loop and feedback subsystems sprinkled around. The most amazing is of course that the printing part is all open loop, there is no feedback that tells the printer where it is nor how much filament it has expended! The print starts by finding the xyz limit switches (the only feedback) and from there its all controlled by what the gcode file tells the stepper motors. miss a few pulses to the steppers and you generate spaghetti prints!


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

CTValleyRR said:


> I assume you mean the poles? That's exactly the kind of repetitive detail that 3D printers excel at. Purchasing them commercially would cost a ton.


Yes sorry just the poles wires would be easy enough to do with real wires... And that is exactly how I plan to eventually way down the road justify the purchase to the Mrs...


----------



## Robertver (10 mo ago)

Yep, i did here, with this MakerGear M2 Desktop 3D printer. For modeling, it printer gives me an ideal accurate representation every time when used correctly. This one is also compatible with lots of filament types.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

This thread is more than a year old. We now have an entire area of the forum devoted to 3D printing. 3D Printing


----------

